# Humor: Jim Carrey Says Vegetables Helped Cure Depression



## lallieth (Mar 21, 2008)

Jim Carrey's vegetable cure

_Jim Carrey says eating vegetables helped him beat depression, after anti-depressant Prozac failed to help him._

Jim Carrey beat depression by eating vegetables.

The Hollywood star - who is set to detail his mental health problems in a new self-help book - claims sticking to a healthy diet has transformed his life.

He said: "I tried dealing with depression by taking Prozac. It was good for a little bit but it didn't heal me. I don't believe that can ever be the cure.

"My diet has made a huge difference. People have no idea how important food really is, what you put in your mouth has something to do with your emotional life. I believe the best fuel for humans is vegetables and protein."

The 'Horton Hears a Who!' star - who struggled to cope following failed marriages to waitress Melissa Womer and actress Lauren Holly - now stays positive by having a new outlook on life.

Carrey, who has been dating actress Jenny McCarthy since 2006, said: "Everybody has a certain amount of darkness in life and I am not free of pain either. Today, though, I have a different perspective on it than I used to have. I have grown a lot spiritually and as a person over the last couple of years."


----------



## braveheart (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Jim Carrey's Says Vegtables Helped Cure Depression*

It's true that diet can help keep you healty, but I would still recommend medication, in combination with psychotherapy - and a healthy diet and lifestyle. Particularly for severe and long term depression.


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Jim Carrey's Says Vegtables Helped Cure Depression*

i agree with braveheart. food is definitely important, you need to eat right, but just a diet change alone cannot do the trick. if only it were that simple.


----------



## lallieth (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Jim Carrey's Says Vegtables Helped Cure Depression*

If it were as simple as eating alot of vegtables,then my carrots would have been a cure a long time ago..I would have to say though,that I have never seen a depressed rabbit


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Jim Carrey Says Vegetables Helped Cure Depression*

Jim Carrey has since said that this was said in humour, that he was parodying the whole Tom Cruise thing.

And there is no book planned - that too was a joke.


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 21, 2008)

oh :lol: of course we miss that kind of info in the news reports


----------

